

Ask HN: What do you listen to when coding?  - siruva07

I'm also a  proud N00b learning RoR (via awesome tutorial http://railstutorial.org/book#top)<p>Need some badass music to code to. Any suggestions, i.e. bands, pandora stations, etc?
======
colonelxc
The key thing for me is something that I know well, so I can tune it out. I
still enjoy the music, but once I'm working hard it just becomes white noise.

~~~
mhd
Yup, that works for me, too.

Another important factor: Not too many pauses, or I'll catch myself waiting
for the music to continue. That rules out a lot of classical music and
"serious" prog rock for me.

In the end, it's a lot of middle-of-the-road metal for me, or light prog.
Pandora/last.fm stations for Iron Maiden or the Alan Parsons Project work
pretty well.

------
thereddestruby
I don't listen to anything when coding. I'm not smart enough to think of more
than one thing at a time.

------
chrisclark1729
Truth. As much as I love hip-hop, it's not great coding music because there
are too many words which draw your focus away.

~~~
ayb
Depending on my mood I listen to hip-hop when I code. I've tried various
genres but for some reason hip-hop is working the best for me right now.

I will either listen to just one song on auto repeat or a tiny playlist of < 5
songs on shuffle/repeat. Too many songs and I find that I get distracted when
the songs change.

At times I also listen to a "white noise" CD called Holosync that is
theoretically supposed to help improve neural connections. I like it just
because it is noise and not distracting, but I have no evidence to show that
it helps me code or is actually improving my brain function.

I've had multiple days where I made fantastic progress while listening to the
Notorious BIG's "Hypnotize" on continuous loop for 12+ hours straight. :-)

------
fjabre
Soundtracks - Hans Zimmer, Philip Glass, Howard Shore, James Horner etc.. I
tend to find them motivational for things like coding.. especially when I'm
coding for my own startup.

------
lchengify
1\. <http://www.pandora.com> 2\. Create a station for "Paul Oakenfold" 3\. Hit
Play 4\. Code like a beast

------
what
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525445>

~~~
siruva07
thanks!

------
mishmash
Usually listen to one of the SomaFM stations, but listening to one of the
Through the Wormhole episodes ATM.

------
xulescu
I'm listening to the rain. I code better when it rains outside.

------
epyck
Boards of Canada Rusko / dubstep deadmau5

------
jgavris
sometimes I listen to etn.fm

bbc's radio one is quite good as well

------
shaunxcode
Right now: kill Holiday.

------
lani
moby. plus there's this huge thread on reddit...

------
pstinnett
anything from www.ghostly.com

